# Pfizer genotropin check 36iux12 powder vials



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi guys

I have a lot of experiance of nords and geno pens but haven't seen these before.

I assume fake? But can't find much info


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## DGM (Mar 16, 2013)

From experience: Sh!te


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Fake as it gets.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Fake, Pfizer do not do vials like that


----------



## adsbeau (Nov 22, 2014)

Firstly Go quick refers to a pen. The act of not having to reconstitute the vial before administration.

Doesn't pfizer always have a navy colour section on the box where it says pfizer and there should be a hologram on the box.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Its fake. I hade the same thing. Im aware other people got it tested and the was actually GH present but its still not what you think


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

I believe the term go quick kinda implies its in a go quick pen form

Not just a vial


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Got some here and are unfortunately fake , and as Pscarb said Pfizer do not do vials

But might still contain GH not seen any test results as yet


----------



## AVP13 (Jan 12, 2015)

Fake **** from Bulgaria


----------



## Jayyyy (Jan 4, 2015)

Fake


----------



## serbules (Jan 20, 2015)

100% fake


----------



## gaspmuscle (Feb 28, 2013)

Fake! I dont think pfizer even makes hgh in vials.

This is the real deal:

View attachment 165025


from swedish pharma !


----------

